# Bubble counters... Who uses them???? [POLL]



## Behold (10 Aug 2009)

I have a bubble counter but is completly useless to me as its passing so much CO2 its nigh impossible to count...... 

I now just use it as a how fast is the stream of bubble are when adjusting.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Aug 2009)

have yo thought about buying a beetle counter?


----------



## Nick16 (10 Aug 2009)

whats a beetle counter? 

i have never bothered with Bubble counters, i have a nice glass one but cant figure out how to use it, do you have to put water in it or something?


----------



## Themuleous (10 Aug 2009)

Dont use them as they are next to useless on my 4ft due to the bubble rate needed!  I have however added one to my yeast system on my 60lt to 'catch' the white fungus type growth you often get and also any overspill that might happen due to the yeast over reacting.

Don't think I'll ever use them on a pressurised system, keep it simple is my motto 

Sam


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Aug 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> whats a beetle counter? ?



Dazs version here - http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics....s set A/-/Dazs CO2 Set - Beetle Counter Set A


ADA version


			
				ADA said:
			
		

> It is a CO2 bubble counter for large size aquariums requiring a large CO2 supply. It has a practical and playful design, and the bubbles can be easily counted as CO2 rises in a spiral. It is designed to be used with Pollen Glass Large or Pollen Glass Beetle.


----------



## Superman (10 Aug 2009)

I need it in my nano, but then I'm only doing a bubble every 10 seconds.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Aug 2009)

My big tank has one - but my little tank does not, my little tank has a cup type diffuser which half full of co2 & tank water so i counter the bubbles when they enter the diffuser.
Paul.


----------



## Behold (10 Aug 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Nick16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much!!! for something you look at for 2 seconds!!!



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I need it in my nano, but then I'm only doing a bubble every 10 seconds.



That would make sence!!!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Aug 2009)

Behold said:
			
		

> How much!!! for something you look at for 2 seconds!!!



are you on about the ADA one or the Dazs one?  And to answer your question i look at mine all day as its stuck to the side of my tank.  Its really good at showing up changes in the bubble count when injecting lots of co2 as the spiral effect changes.  Ill have to post a video up.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Aug 2009)

The only reason i have one is to use as a reference when i change my FE over, to make sure it is set at roughly the same as before, apart from that i never use it.


----------



## JamesM (10 Aug 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> The only reason i have one is to use as a reference when i change my FE over, to make sure it is set at roughly the same as before, apart from that i never use it.


Same here really. My bubble count is way too high to actually count. How people get away with 1 bubble every 3 seconds or whatever amazes me


----------



## samc (10 Aug 2009)

i only use one because i got it with a kit but wouldnt buy one


----------



## Behold (10 Aug 2009)

When i first started i was on like 15 a min then 30 then 60.... I was seeing no change on colour i thought it was not disolving but i saw nothing to show that...... its now a long stream and more just so i can see i have actually moved the needle!!!


----------



## Egmel (25 Aug 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my main use of it too.  It's just an easy indicator as to how much you're putting in.  When you make any adjustments it gives you an instant reading of how much you've changed the CO2 levels by unlike the DC which takes a while to catch up.  I don't think I've ever counted mine, it's just more of a 'feels about right' thing.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Aug 2009)

Useless in my opinion, my bubble rate is so fast I would have to record it and play it back in slow motion to count it.
Drop checker in the tank is enough to measure the CO2 levels, you would need one even with a bubble counter anyway.


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Aug 2009)

I have never really seen the need for dedicated bubble counters. If I use a ceramic diffuser I can see the bubbles going through the stem. 

My reactor has a built in bubble counter, but the rate is way too fast to count them.

Dave.


----------



## Vito (2 Sep 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> How people get away with 1 bubble every 3 seconds or whatever amazes me


Tell me about it, whats that about I never had any substancial growth with that rate, im on like 6bps at least.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (2 Sep 2009)

Advice from TGM was not to bother with a bubble counter on my system - I've got an Aqua Medic reactor and am advised I'll be able to gauge the rate from that.  Still not actually got the system going though, so it's interesting to see how many others don't use a bubble counter.


----------



## Behold (5 Sep 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Advice from TGM was not to bother with a bubble counter on my system - I've got an Aqua Medic reactor and am advised I'll be able to gauge the rate from that.  Still not actually got the system going though, so it's interesting to see how many others don't use a bubble counter.



I now use an AM reactor and you can see the counter thats built in but its pointless.... Im now on if its too green/yellow then i just adjust it. my needle valve is very acurate.


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Sep 2009)

ive got them on all my tanks, mainly becuase i can then see what gas is going in and i noice any changes straight away plus its easier to see when youve run out!  However I dont have any external reactors that are hidden in cuboards as im using glass diffusers.


----------



## MikeC (5 Sep 2009)

I have to on my tank 1 per external reactor but only as the came with other bits i bought only really use it for reference once i've changed bottle but just tried to count it and i would say 4-6bps i just rely on fish behaviour and dc.


----------

